# WTB These Juvenile Chainrings ....



## hoofhearted (Jan 11, 2016)

*Want To Buy EITHER or BOTH of these .....

Have not bought anything in a year ... lookin' to spend $$$ on example with good teeth.*




Thank You ...........

........ patric cafaro


My email address is posted in the _signature area_ - below ....







*^^^ Ebay foto from auction a year ago .. seller was Paul's Scrap Yard .. or similar. ^^^*


----------



## hoofhearted (Jan 19, 2016)

*Seven Day Bippity - Boppity - Bump .....*


Thank you ....

...... patric


----------



## bricycle (Jan 20, 2016)

what e-mail? if I tip my screen any further, you will be buying me a new laptop!


----------



## sfhschwinn (Jan 20, 2016)

use your mouse to highlight the area after "thwart hackers" so you can read it, the email will turn grey and become legible


----------



## bricycle (Jan 22, 2016)

Patric, do you have a larger one like that? 24, 26, or larger? maybe with the triangular shaped inner openings instead of the 
ovalur rectangles?


----------



## whizzer kid (Jan 23, 2016)

In my big stash I found the first one you need. It is a 22 with good teeth. 
 Please email me can't find your address Patrick .


----------



## hoofhearted (Jan 23, 2016)

bricycle said:


> Patric, do you have a larger one like that? 24, 26, or larger? maybe with the triangular shaped inner openings instead of the
> ovalur rectangles?



'
Sent you an e-m, Bri .....


----------



## hoofhearted (Jan 23, 2016)

whizzer kid said:


> In my big stash I found the first one you need. It is a 22 with good teeth.
> Please email me can't find your address Patrick .





Thank you - whizzer kid ... I sent you an e-m early this A.M.

...... patric


----------



## whizzer kid (Jan 26, 2016)

Please contact me .via email , thanks


----------



## hoofhearted (Feb 3, 2016)

*whizzer kid ... I have emailed you several times.

Want to do business ... ready with cash ... cash
and trade ... or trade.  Lemme know.

I have a great 22-T .. inch-pitch .. sweetheart 
sprocket that can be had.

..... patric*


----------



## hoofhearted (Feb 8, 2016)

*22-T Chainring has been received
by me from a fellow-CABEr ... and it was donated --- Many Thanks ... 
Wish you did not prefer to remain anonymous.  Your concern for the 
needs of others is something not-often seen in these modern times.*

*wizzer kid and bricycle .... sent each of you several off-line e-m's
regarding 22-T chainring ... got no response.  


............  patric*


----------



## bricycle (Feb 8, 2016)

Don't include me in that, I messaged you more than once...try your spam folder maybe. ??
Why would I not message you, you are a bro!
Glad you eventually got one the style you wanted, I realize mine wasn't exactly the same.


----------



## hoofhearted (Feb 8, 2016)

*Bri ... nothing recent in my Inbox or Spam folders from you.

It's OK ......*


----------



## bricycle (Feb 8, 2016)

I apologize if you didn't get anything, it wasn't for lack of trying, ask Colby.
Both times you sent me a photo of your chain wheel, and both times I wrote you back stating mine was a tad different and sent you pics of mine...


----------



## hoofhearted (Feb 8, 2016)

*Thank you for trying, Bri ... the contemporary computer
is a marvel ... but sometimes the Ethernet sucks.
*
........ patric


----------



## bricycle (Feb 8, 2016)

hoofhearted said:


> *Thank you for trying, Bri ... the contemporary computer
> is a marvel ... but sometimes the Ethernet sucks.
> *
> ........ patric




Yea sumpt'n had to of happen, next time ya need sumpt'n leave yo #/ call... I dig talking with you anyway!!!


----------



## hoofhearted (Feb 8, 2016)

*


bricycle said:



			Yea sumpt'n had to of happen, next time ya need sumpt'n leave yo #/ call... I dig talking with you anyway!!!
		
Click to expand...


*

*Will do - Bri !!*

...... patric


----------

